# What's my path into Bruckner's religious music?



## Totenfeier

I've just about got the symphonies calf-roped. How do I best begin to navigate through the specifically religious works?


----------



## Pugg

Te Deum would be a good start.


----------



## Arent

I suggest some of the motets and then the E minor mass. Much as I love Bruckner, I don't enjoy the Te Deum. So if you try that first as Pugg recommends, and it doesn't do much for you, well there is another and more intimate side to Bruckner's religious works.


----------



## helenora

I do agree with Arent, I love his Masses. But I think all Bruckner's music is more or less religious , I can't separate it as symphonies being secular music , I mean pure secular and other stuff is pure religious. Look at his codas in symphonies they are non-secular , at least I hear them this way. Thinking of Bruckner is unimaginable without thinking of his devotion to God and his entire composition process dedicated to God or to something higher. Well, it's all about Universe if someone prefers thinking in this way.


----------



## Totenfeier

Thanks to all for your advice.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Te deum and Mass no.3.


----------



## yetti66

A very clear path...symphony #8 - adagio (3rd). Repeat frequently.


----------



## Totenfeier

yetti66 said:


> A very clear path...symphony #8 - adagio (3rd). Repeat frequently.


Indeed, that I do!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Get these two sets and that might be all you really need unless you want more versions of the same works.


----------

